# I'm new here. Looking for review or feedback on Cleito Tanks



## Gulzaar (29/11/16)

Hi Guys, had a look around the forum and liked what I saw.
I have been vaping for 4 years and only been using Twisp products until I finally had the last straw with their service and product. I purchased a Cleito Tank 2 weeks ago; does anyone have the same tank because I am looking for a review from somoene on this forum (no youtube reviews please).

I am generally happy with this tank, lots of cloud and flavour however, after week 1 I have been getting dry hits. To solve this i have to unscrew the top to let out the air bubble. As I am only familiar with Twisp products can you okes let me know if this is normal on tanks please.

Last question; if you have a Cleito, how long does your coil last?


----------



## Jaredlll08 (1/12/16)

Hey there, 
Are you talking about the Cleito or the Cleito 120?
Anyway, Assuming it is the Cleito, I haven't had much dry hitting, and when I do, I just close the air flow and take a pull without firing the mod, that usually fixes it.

With the coils, my first coil lasted about 2 weeks, that was the 0.4ohm though, the 0.2ohm is giving a bit of trouble for me, not as great flavor and it just tastes weird compared to the 0.4ohm, and despite it being a new coil (few days old), it already feels like it is dying.
Hope that helps!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gulzaar (1/12/16)

Thanks Jared. It is the Cleito we talking about. My first coil was also the 0.4ohm and lasted about 2 weeks. I have the same experience with the 0.2ohm... lack of flavour and surprising less cloud (i was told the 0.2ohm makes more cloud).
I have asked around and I am told you will get 2 weeks out of the 0.4ohm then the dry hits starts. Luckily i only purchased one of each and now I know my coil of choice is the 0.4ohm.


----------



## Jaredlll08 (1/12/16)

Yea, I'm looking into getting the RTA kit (If only I could find a place that had stock >_<) or upgrade to a TFV8, will decide when this coil eventually dies


----------



## stevie g (1/12/16)

All depends on the liquid being used, if the coil gets gunked it will trade bad similar to a dry hit.

Of course that's one option out of many.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jaredlll08 (1/12/16)

That's weird, since in this 0.2 coil, I've used different flavors that I had used in the 0.4 previously, All Coiled Out Mello and Vape King Mango, both just tasted weird compared to the 0.4


----------



## kev mac (2/12/16)

Gulzaar said:


> Hi Guys, had a look around the forum and liked what I saw.
> I have been vaping for 4 years and only been using Twisp products until I finally had the last straw with their service and product. I purchased a Cleito Tank 2 weeks ago; does anyone have the same tank because I am looking for a review from somoene on this forum (no youtube reviews please).
> 
> I am generally happy with this tank, lots of cloud and flavour however, after week 1 I have been getting dry hits. To solve this i have to unscrew the top to let out the air bubble. As I am only familiar with Twisp products can you okes let me know if this is normal on tanks please.
> ...


My Cleito coil last about 2wks.of good use. I like this tanks performance and flavor. I am looking to eventually grab the optional build deck it is going for about 12 bucks and will probably come down before long.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jordache (17/12/16)

Coils should last for 2 weeks


----------

